# Murray... What do I have.



## aasmitty757 (Oct 22, 2013)

A friend at work asked me to try and find out what the experts would know about the Murray he had.




Thanks for any info you can provide.
I hope this is the correct forum to post this .


----------



## azhearseguy (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks to be a 1976 Murray Ruff & tuff> http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/40/1976-Murray-Catalog#.UooyBtF3tgU

http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m606/murrayeliminator/1976 Murray Catalog/103.jpg?1299423985


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2013)

Why that's an MX cycle     ....and stop calling me Murray.....


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 28, 2013)

azhearseguy said:


> Looks to be a 1976 Murray Ruff & tuff> http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/40/1976-Murray-Catalog#.UooyBtF3tgU
> 
> http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m606/murrayeliminator/1976 Murray Catalog/103.jpg?1299423985




Thank You! I just now saw this.


----------

